# Looter after Hurricane Harvey - Otis the Dog



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2017)

Otis is nothing if not enterprising.
After Hurricane Harvey was spent he was seen making off with a big bag of dog food.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/en...-looting-dog-food_us_599faaefe4b0821444c25eeb


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 27, 2017)

Good boy!


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad to hear Otis made it home safely, with his bag of food.  Cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2017)

Atta boy, Otis! How adorable.


----------



## Trade (Aug 27, 2017)

Dog Food? 

Why not go the meat case and make off with some Rib eyes?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2017)

Aww...poor guy was hungry!


----------



## Greyson (Aug 27, 2017)

His cousin 'Cletus' is a bad influence on him ... this is Cletus in action ...
.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like Cletus is after folding money. Smart dog.  LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2017)

Good for Otis!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2017)

< ..  my Lil'Bear's hideout for the hurricane.


----------

